# Seiko Sscp1 On A Pawel (Miterrand) Strap



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure you've all seen Miterrands work on here - asked him to make a 21mm strap for my Seiko ssc081p1, here are the pics. Very pleased, quick manufacture and dispatch - Thank Pawel


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sweet! Really suits the watch. I've got 3 of his straps, they are amazing quality.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

mjsrb5 said:


> Sweet! Really suits the watch. I've got 3 of his straps, they are amazing quality.


 Yes - we're lucky to have him.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

He's currently completing a little project for me as well. Can't wait to see the outcome. Pics to follow on completion!


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

danoafc said:


> He's currently completing a little project for me as well. Can't wait to see the outcome. Pics to follow on completion!


 Look forward to seeing it


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

Great strap. Must get one for my Seiko.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nodilis said:


> Great strap. Must get one for my Seiko.


 thanks


----------

